

On open systems (as in system theory) - carussell
http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/tar.git/tree/src/list.c?id=e4e624848b53ac02f1212af2209a63d28e40afec#n609

======
carussell
\+ /* Parse base-64 output produced only by tar test versions \+ 1.13.6
(1999-08-11) through 1.13.11 (1999-08-23). \+ Support for this will be
withdrawn in future releases. */

Paul Eggert. Diff to list.c. GNU tar. line 611. 1999 September 22. Retrieved
2009 September 21, from
[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/tar.git/commit/?id=e4e62484...](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/tar.git/commit/?id=e4e624848b53ac02f1212af2209a63d28e40afec)

How serendipitous it is that after recalling this curious comment in GNU tar,
re-retrieving it for my own personal notes, tracking down the diff, and
scrutinizing the dates rather than glossing over them reveals that this was
added one decade ago. So I thought I'd share.

Bugger. This was my first post to HN, and I just took a look at the approach
to comments (which doesn't appear on the submission page...), and it appears
this is "shallowly interesting".

